# BMW M5 On Fire in Vancouver



## SUBL1ME (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm Canadian and I'm disgusted in what happened. I'm from Toronto who hosted the G20 last June and from what I saw the riots that sparked over loosing a hockey game were worse than the riots sparked over international politics, mind you I don't condone -any- type of demonstration like this regardless of the "reason".

In this clip, I believe an M5 is on fire with an absolute failure in life trying to hop over the car while it's ablaze.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMt87_wOoYA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Yorgi (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow, makes the G20 summit in Toronto look like Disney Land. Imagine if he got stuck by falling into the sunroof. BBQ anarchist. :flame:


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

What's also upsetting is that these morons have hockey jerseys on. Are these the hockey fans you want in your stadium? Certainly a sad day for Vancouver and hockey in Canada. I'll have these pictures in the back of my mind if I ever consider taking my family to a hockey game in Vancouver. If that is what you'd call "being serious about hockey," I'd rather visit a city that is a bit less serious.

Disappointing ending to a great series.


----------



## Glock13 (Oct 31, 2009)

cwinter said:


> What's also upsetting is that these morons have hockey jerseys on. Are these the hockey fans you want in your stadium? Certainly a sad day for Vancouver and hockey in Canada. I'll have these pictures in the back of my mind if I ever consider taking my family to a hockey game in Vancouver. If that is what you'd call "being serious about hockey," I'd rather visit a city that is a bit less serious.
> 
> Disappointing ending to a great series.


From my understanding, most of these guys were anarchists.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Glock13 said:


> From my understanding, most of these guys were anarchists.


I know, which makes it even more upsetting these people wore jerseys as if to associate with the team.

A step in the right direction: http://canucks.nhl.com/club/news.htm?id=566199&navid=DL|VAN|home

:thumbup:


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

And, here I was thinking that this kind of behavior was something unique to Los Angeles Lakers fans.....guess I was wrong.


----------



## timfitz63 (Aug 10, 2010)

SUBL1ME said:


> ... I'm from Toronto who hosted the G20 last June and from what I saw the riots that sparked over loosing a hockey game were worse than the riots sparked over international politics...


I'm originally from Pittsburgh, who hosted the G-20 in the year preceding Toronto, and I'm sorry to say things weren't any better there either. My father said the BMW dealer on Baum Blvd. (P & W Motors) suffered all kinds of damage from the G-20 protesters. Guess they've got something against BMW...? :dunno: Taking an objective look at the common element here, however: the disturbances reflect on the poor caliber of the G-20 protest corps, _not_ the host cities...

But yeah, what happened in Vancouver was beyond my understanding... I would have expected things to be fairly subdued there after the Cup loss, and figured Bruins fans would have been destroying Boston... 



Campfamily said:


> And, here I was thinking that this kind of behavior was something unique to Los Angeles Lakers fans.....guess I was wrong.


Sadly, it seems to happen more and more frequently, in more and more places... :thumbdwn:


----------



## SUBL1ME (Oct 2, 2005)

cwinter said:


> I know, which makes it even more upsetting these people wore jerseys as if to associate with the team.
> 
> A step in the right direction: http://canucks.nhl.com/club/news.htm?id=566199&navid=DL|VAN|home
> 
> :thumbup:


I'm happy to see that the positive reaction to this came almost instantly; though I'm sure the international reputation of Vancouver has been heavily tarnished as I feel this positive news will not reach the world as the negative news did, but that's of course expected.


----------



## bmw_n00b13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Glock13 said:


> From my understanding, most of these guys were anarchists.


Nope. UBC students and suburbians. Chief of police is trying to claim that they were organized but it's a BS ass covering.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

If they were really anachists, it gives a bad name to anarchism.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Campfamily said:


> And, here I was thinking that this kind of behavior was something unique to Los Angeles Lakers fans.....guess I was wrong.


Guess you haven't followed the antics of British and European hoologans.


----------



## G-Moussa (Oct 4, 2010)

So sad to see a BMW on fire, LOL. No but seriously, its sad to see Canadians doing this, I feel ashamed. I mean it was quite the big loss, and I am not a big hockey fan, but really guys common. Then again I do agree it was anarchists, they go around from city to city just to cause trouble, they use big events as excuses to cause this trouble. They disguise themselves as Canucks fans to not bring attention to themselves. And while it might have not been all anarchists, other idiots saw it as a good opportunity to participate, but I mean if I was from Vancouver, its your own city, why would you do this to your own city.


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

Was it Luongo's? Is so, it would be the only thing "hot" about his series. 

Surprised they didn't try to set fire to Aaron Rome. No doot aboot it. Canada takes its hockey seriously.

Wait, now is the US going to have to pay to rebuild this city too?


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Sad; people do stupid things and so often.


----------



## rubberducky203 (Feb 3, 2011)

The people that started the riot came prepared to have a riot with explosives you cant just set a car on fire and they shouldnt reflect Canada, The Cannucks, or Vancouver in any way. It was a prepared group using the game as a cover to have a riot, and yes some not so good fans joined in but "Real fans dont riot".


----------



## jummo (Aug 18, 2002)

This is just a hunch, but I'm guessing there might have been alcohol involved.

We were watching the Super Bowl with a friend from Wales and after the Broncos beat the Packers for the win (yeah baby!), a little while later sure enough, there was rioting in Denver.

As we watched Gavin, the Welshman, kept saying "They're going to need horses, the best way to sort out this kind of thing is with horses!"

Maybe some Mounties,eh?

jummo


----------



## ArchieFunker (Jun 18, 2011)

rubberducky203 said:


> The people that started the riot came prepared to have a riot with explosives you cant just set a car on fire and they shouldnt reflect Canada, The Cannucks, or Vancouver in any way. It was a prepared group using the game as a cover to have a riot, and yes some not so good fans joined in but "Real fans dont riot".


+1 to that. Nothing but a bunch of kids wanting to have "their own riot" after all the talk about the riot in 94. If you are going to riot, riot for "something" not for "fun". If these little pukes want to riot we should ship em to Libya or Somalia for a month or two, that would fix their dumb asses.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

These aren't "anarchists", they're drunk-on-their-ass, out-of-control assholes who are looking for an excuse to raise hell and destroy someone else's property. They don't travel from city to city, lame-ass punks like this live in every city.

Just look at the dimwit squatted down with his arms raised over his head posting in front of a flaming BMW. This isn't an "anarchist", he's just a punk looking for a excuse to act like a jerk. He's even got his hat turned around in the universal "I'm so cool I don't even realize how much of a dork I am" look. This is all crowd mentality crap, there is nothing planned about this. I used to live in Detroit and we saw this all the time. "Anarchists" weren't involved. Punks are just punks.


----------



## DougN (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks like it is the same BMW that belonged to these two ladies:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=549132


----------



## 2011_SHARK (Apr 14, 2011)

wow that sucks for the owner of that car. but its funny watchin those dumb bastards try to jump over the car.lol


----------

